# Jack From Above Tampa, Florida



## AdvenJack (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello All,

I retired two years ago at 52, and moved to Florida as planned with the family.
I love to sail and I have made some connections to do so. We own a power
boat as the wife gets sea sick on sailboats.  If anyone needs a hand sailing
their boat in the GOM within reasonable distance of the mouth of the Anclote
River in Holiday, Florida just PM me! So far the largest boat that I have volun-
teer crewed on has been a 36 Catalina sloop from the mid 80's. That baby is 
getting some tweaking in a yard in Tarpon Springs. It ought to be sailing again 
by Friday.  Owner Greg is a great guy to sail with! It's nice to be on this forum.

Thank you,


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard! All of my worst days at sea were on power boats....maybe your wife will come around to how nice sailing can be


----------



## PeaEm (4 mo ago)

Hey Jack, 

Hope you’ve been on the GoM ————/)————- : ) 
I’m looking for instructions to replace some Am14.6 centrbd lines.. wondering if you ever found a written guide? Thanks in advance!


----------

